
Goldilocks Analogue Kickstarter 90% Funded – Arduino and Audio I/O - feilipu
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/feilipu/goldilocks-analogue-classic-arduino-audio-superpow/
======
feilipu
Getting sound and audio into Arduino projects has been difficult, because
there are almost no integrated DAC and amplifier solutions for the Arduino
Shield format. And there are fewer (none) that also have integrated microphone
amplifier capability. Even the newer ARM based Arduino (Due, Zero, 101) boards
with an on-board DAC don't have the headphone and op amp outputs, nor the
microphone amplifier input, integrated on-board.

The Goldilocks Analogue has everything needed to build useful audio based
projects, such as musical synthesizers, baby monitors, sound pollution
monitors, and IOT audio applications.

Expanding on some of the project options...

Synthesiser - synthesising any waveform you like (using a look-up-table, or
algorithmic calculation) is very cool. Then adding, convolving, and filtering
these waves. Also cool. For anyone trying to get a handle on waveforms, and
digital sampling and filtering (like me in 2nd year engineering) having a tool
like this would have been great.

Anything using voice - How about a 802.15.4 mesh Walkie-Talkie? Xbee supports
up to 24kbit/s real-world, I've demonstrated. With a bit of G.726 audio
compression, you could talk to anyone "off grid" in a Xbee mesh using secure
communications.

Capturing sound into an IoT Cloud service - A lot of low bandwidth networks
(LoRa) can never support video, but they could support segments of audio. High
compression encoding (no need for real-time), and then sending 15 seconds of
audio surrounding an "event" over a LoRa network (0.3 kbps to 50 kbps) can
provide context to the event, or be recognized and actioned by Siri / Cortana
/ Google in the Cloud.

I'm planning to make an audio environmental monitor which can sample sound at
a location, and upload it to an IoT provider as needed. High sound levels
alone are often not enough to determine what is good sound (wind noise), and
what is bad sound (music at 3am), so having 15 seconds (for example) can be
enough to differentiate a response.

------
DiabloD3
I don't get why you'd use this instead of plugging a Schiit Modi or Modi+Magni
pair (depending on what you need) into an Arduino instead, it has USB doesn't
it?

~~~
feilipu
This is an Arduino compatible board, which provides probably the "most
capable" micro-controller in the AVR range on the standard Uno footprint.

It can do analogue output from DC to 48k samples per second. And it has
supporting amplifiers for headphones and microphones (sampled using onboard
ADC).

It is not a musical instrument. It is a platform to develop and test
applications using analogue output and input. Voice is one good application,
but there are many others.

Its also quite cheap at AUD50 (USD40) each. The Modi or Magni devices are
USD99 each. Different applications. Different cost points.

